# Spammy! a spam Fattie



## robbq (Jul 30, 2014)

This was my first. And for my first fattie I could not get the filling of what I first wanted out of my head. Growing up as a teen in the early 70's a large family ( 5 siblings total ) feeding them was a challenge. We often ate the .29 cent mac and cheese .50 cent pizza box and powdered milk. Mmmm those were the days! However the can of spam that had the metal key to unwind the top ( cut yourself many times ) and frying it up with ketchup on a bun or bread. I rather liked the taste of fried spam.

So I chose it as my ingredient for my first fattie. To my surprise, I found that they make different styles of spam. WOW! a jalapeno spam sat on the shelf and I was convinced it was an omen. So with some thinking I also purchased a few other select ingredients to roll up in this chub.

And below is the result. I took it with me to a smoke gathering with a fun fattie contest. Here I thought being my first and my stuffing that I could only hope it tasted somewhat good. SURPRISE ! out of 5 different fatties made by experienced chub makers, 6 out of 7 judges chose mine!  And it did taste great!  So here is the creation of Spam-attie? lol

I love cheese as most. I made this choice due to the success of using it with other meals and bbq's.

And of  course the Jalapeno Spam!













20140716_191021.jpg



__ robbq
__ Jul 30, 2014






I sliced thiin the Spam and fried it to brown it but not so it was stiff. So it would roll easy inside the sausage.

and used 2 pans like this to lay out.













20140716_190956.jpg



__ robbq
__ Jul 30, 2014






I rolled out the sausage chub. A sage spice breakfast sausage. I knew brown sugar was a must, so spread it out next.

With a little onion and garlic powder and some pork rub ( my own ) on went the thin sliced cheese, the spam and a bunch of fresh spinach. It was a good choice. The cheese melted in with the spinach just fine! Then a shake of parmesan on the spinach just because. 













20140716_193611.jpg



__ robbq
__ Jul 30, 2014






Now my first bacon weave. After much research on this in the forums, it came out just fine. Great to be a fact.

I chose a fattier thin maple bacon.













20140717_170833.jpg



__ robbq
__ Jul 30, 2014






And for the first one, it was a success. Thanks guys for the info!

A little brown sugar dusting and into plastic wrap for the smoke.













20140717_171202.jpg



__ robbq
__ Jul 30, 2014






And awaiting the event. I loved the way it looked, and so did the rest.













fatty.jpg



__ robbq
__ Jul 30, 2014






Along with the few others, mine is on the right. YUM! very good flavor , and judges loved the spinach in it.













fin fattie.jpg



__ robbq
__ Jul 30, 2014






Well that is the story of my tasty SPAM-ATTIE..

Thanks for looking!

RobbQ


----------



## welshrarebit (Jul 30, 2014)

Love it!! Great job!


----------



## frosty (Jul 30, 2014)

Congrats on the win!  BEAUTIFUL, and great job on the bacon lattice and the rolling.  Love the idea about the brown sugar and spinach.  Haven't made a fatty in a while, so may be a goal for this weekend.

Good luck!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 30, 2014)

Excellent looking fatty! I suppose the spam would be great in a breakfast fatty too! I know that my Hawaiian friends would want a few slices of that fatty for their Loco Moco!!!


----------



## waywardswede (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah, I'm keeping this one for future reference. A few years ago there was a spam wagon set up at our local county fair and expo, it was a bus with people from the company cooking it up and giving samples away.  My son went back 3 times, it was like he had discovered a whole new food group, he talked about it for days.  We had it as kids when money was a little tight, and we used to take it camping, I always kind of liked the stuff.  I'm definitely making this...


----------



## robbq (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks Dirtsailor2003

Welshrarebit chimed in, ( and I thank you sir ) Is from Hawaii! I love spam. And was all giddy when I discovered the different kinds. Going to experiment much more with the Spam.!


----------



## robbq (Jul 30, 2014)

WaywardSwede said:


> Yeah, I'm keeping this one for future reference. A few years ago there was a spam wagon set up at our local county fair and expo, it was a bus with people from the company cooking it up and giving samples away.  My son went back 3 times, it was like he had discovered a whole new food group, he talked about it for days.  We had it as kids when money was a little tight, and we used to take it camping, I always kind of liked the stuff.  I'm definitely making this...


Thanks Wayward.

 I love Spam as well. That with Mac n Cheese and ketchup over all was a frequent lunch when young. I definitely am using Spam in many more ways on the BBQ. I think it will enhance much more!

A Spam Kabob is in the making. With some sweet peppers and onions and pineapple.  Ohh boy!


----------



## handymanstan (Jul 30, 2014)

Rob you are the man with bragging rights for making the best tasting fatty at the get together.   Your idea of putting spam in the fatty was brilliant and out of the box.  I bow down to your genius. 

Although just wait until next year for the rest of us to try to take away your title of champion fatty maker.

I think your bacon wrapped onion rings were the best thing I ate at the party.  Thank you!!!

Keep coming up with these great ideas.

Stan


----------



## robbq (Jul 30, 2014)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> Rob you are the man with bragging rights for making the best tasting fatty at the get together.   Your idea of putting spam in the fatty was brilliant and out of the box.  I bow down to your genius.
> 
> Although just wait until next year for the rest of us to try to take away your title of champion fatty maker.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stan.. However you're the man! it's in the name! lol  Well I took the pictures of the construction of it, so I figured I would show off a tad. Thanks you for the boost of confidence. I tasted the other fatties, and they were all good. They are the first in fact I have ever tasted.

I enjoyed that get together more than you can imagine. I probably bring it up to the wife on a daily basis. I hope to attend more, and the next throw down. Watching you and the

smokers was a great learning event.

Hope you are well

RobbQ


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2014)

Yup----real nice Fatty there!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Had to be tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Spam was pretty tasty during my childhood too, in the 50s, not long after WW2 made it famous.

I still love Spam, but can't eat much of it----Rules!!

Bear


----------



## robbq (Jul 30, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup----real nice Fatty there!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks' Bearcarver.

And the rules change for us all as we get older, and that sucks!..so I can still cheat in moderation. Before the doc cuts it all out. Sodium ya know!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 6, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup----real nice Fatty there!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought this deserved a bump. 

RobbQ, now that's a nice looking fattie, well deserving of a point.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I will definitely be trying your version. 

Bear, now it's your turn to come up with one so we Spam aficiano's can have yet another to try. 

 Hope you don't mind me sharing my version.  Spam "Korean War" Fatty

Tom


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Thought this deserved a bump.
> 
> RobbQ, now that's a nice looking fattie, well deserving of a point.
> 
> ...


Not much I can share. I used to eat Spam by the can---Then by the half can.

Now since that Attack Dr took a perfect pair of Kidneys & ruined them, I gotta watch my Sodium, so I buy it by the single slice in a package.

All I can say is yesterday I fried a slice up & chopped it up in a pan full of scrambled eggs.  It was pretty good!!

Bear


----------



## bear55 (Feb 6, 2015)

I too have loved spam throughout my life, from child till now.  However, the wife, on the other hand hates it as she was made to eat it a lot as a child.  When we first got married we ate a lot of Ramen noodles and thought it was great when we had an egg or two to put in the soup.  Oh, btw that is a great looking spam fattie.

Richard


----------



## timberjet (Feb 6, 2015)

I spent a couple of years in Hawaii on Kauai and was there for Hurricane Iniki . There was no electricity for a year after that storm so I got to know spam really well. I still love the stuff. Great idea and this is totally on my to do list.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 6, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Not much I can share. I used to eat Spam by the can---Then by the half can.
> 
> Now since that Attack Dr took a perfect pair of Kidneys & ruined them, I gotta watch my Sodium, so I buy it by the single slice in a package.
> 
> ...


Dang Bear, certainly sorry to learn about that.  Does that include the low sodium also?

Like it with eggs also.

T


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Dang Bear, certainly sorry to learn about that.  Does that include the low sodium also?
> 
> Like it with eggs also.
> 
> T


Well it's like this----The more sodium I consume, the more diuretics I gotta take, and the more diuretics I take the more potassium I gotta take.

Went in the hospital with an amazing GFR of 97, but they got it down to 15 by not supplying blood to my kidneys for 9 straight hours. Now I have it back up to about 57 by being careful.

Of course all the Cat-scans with "Contrast" didn't do my kidneys any good either.

I still get my Spam urges, but I only do one slice every now & then.

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 6, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Well it's like this----The more sodium I consume, the more diuretics I gotta take, and the more diuretics I take the more potassium I gotta take.
> 
> Went in the hospital with an amazing GFR of 97, but they got it down to 15 by not supplying blood to my kidneys for 9 straight hours. Now I have it back up to about 57 by being careful.
> 
> ...


Gotcha,

T


----------



## b-one (Feb 6, 2015)

Tasty looking fattie! Didn't know they made jalapeño Spam it sounds tasty.


----------



## welshrarebit (Feb 6, 2015)

timberjet said:


> I spent a couple of years in Hawaii on Kauai and was there for Hurricane Iniki . There was no electricity for a year after that storm so I got to know spam really well. I still love the stuff. Great idea and this is totally on my to do list.



My brother was there, and is still there, for hurricane iniki. It happened on Sept. 11th! Not a good day...

Someday I'll do a spam fatty...


----------



## timberjet (Feb 8, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> My brother was there, and is still there, for hurricane iniki. It happened on Sept. 11th! Not a good day...
> 
> Someday I'll do a spam fatty...


I worked for American Line Builders at the time. I hear ya on that date. Not good. That was quite a storm and didn't get much newsplay on tv in the mainland but it was truly horrific.


----------



## dannylang (Feb 9, 2015)

spam is great on about anything, especially a fatty. great job

dannylang


----------

